# 友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで忙しそうでした



## theseus_

Context:
今日は仕事が終わってから、数人の友達と友達の赤ちゃんに会いに行きました。まだ産まれて2ヶ月でずっと泣いていて、友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで忙しそうでした。

I guess the underlined "で" expressed cause, and "で" can be "格助詞", or it can be "連用形" of "だ(です)". 
In this context, Is it "格助詞" or reňňyōkē of "だ"?


----------



## Flaminius

It is better to think of it as the reňňyōkē of _da_.

Enumerative _tari_ has been developed from the reňňyōkē of the perfect _tari_ (other conjugations include, _taru_, _tare_ etc.).  A reňňyōkē is hardly suffixed with a case marker.

Yet, the modern Japanese has begun to see instances of _tari_ with a case marker:
生まれたばかりの新生児は、こきざみに眠っ*たり*目覚め*たりを*繰り返して、トータルすると十八時間近く眠って過ごします。*

It makes sense to analyse this で as the causation case marker (e.g., 仕事で忙しそうでした), but I hesitate to ascertain that _tari_ with a case marker has been so generalised as to include a peripheral case like で.


*吉本直子・大島清『昨夜はよく眠れましたか』双葉社、1993年。retrieved via BCCWJ, NINJAL.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

In my observation,「AたりBたり」can be a noun phrase as a whole.
The simplest example would be 「行ったり来たり」.
If you google "行ったり来たりは", you will get a lot of results.

行ったり来たり大通り
*行ったり来たり**は*いつものことですが、それが大通りになるとは思いませんでした。

「一往一来」と「行ったり来たり」の違い・意味と使い方・由来や例文
*「行ったり来たり」**の*意味
*行ったり来たり**とは*、何かが往復している状況であることです。

ジーヴスと朝のよろこび
現時点での僕に比べたら、スティルトンの*行ったり来たりは*およそ*行ったり来たりと*称するのもおこがましい。
。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。

なんども*行ったり来たり**は*大変でしょう？＝なんども*往復**は*大変でしょう？
友達は、何度も*行ったり来たり**で*疲れ果てた。＝友達は、何度もの*往復**で*疲れ果てた。

友達は*抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで*忙しそうでした。＝友達は*幾多の育児で*忙しそうでした。

Therefore, my answer to #1 would be で＝格助詞.
In this context, 友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりだ(です） doesn't make sense.

..................................
cf) 友達の自殺未遂の原因は*抱っこしたり、授乳させたり(育児過労）で*、自分も育児ができるか心配になりました。
=友達の自殺未遂の原因は*抱っこしたり、授乳させたり（育児過労）だ(です）。それで*自分も育児ができるか心配になりました。
In this context, で may be 連用形 of だ.


----------



## theseus_

Flaminius said:


> It is better to think of it as the reňňyōkē of _da_.
> 
> Enumerative _tari_ has been developed from the reňňyōkē of the perfect _tari_ (other conjugations include, _taru_, _tare_ etc.).  A reňňyōkē is hardly suffixed with a case marker.
> 
> Yet, the modern Japanese has begun to see instances of _tari_ with a case marker:
> 生まれたばかりの新生児は、こきざみに眠っ*たり*目覚め*たりを*繰り返して、トータルすると十八時間近く眠って過ごします。*
> 
> It makes sense to analyse this で as the causation case marker (e.g., 仕事で忙しそうでした), but I hesitate to ascertain that _tari_ with a case marker has been so generalised as to include a peripheral case like で.
> 
> 
> *吉本直子・大島清『昨夜はよく眠れましたか』双葉社、1993年。retrieved via BCCWJ, NINJAL.


Thanks!
Now I've learned that enumerative _tari_ has been developed from the reňňyōkē of the perfect _tari_.

I guess the perfect _tari _refer to the perfect tense of _tari_, right?

And I found a entry for '_tari_' that might describe this situation:

たり
［助動］［たら｜たり｜たり｜たる｜たれ｜たれ］《完了の助動詞「つ」の連用形に動詞「あり」の付いた「てあり」の音変化》
１ 動作・作用の継続・進行を表す。…ている。…てある。
２ 動作・作用が完了し、その結果が状態として存在する意を表す。…た。…ている。…てある。
３ 動作・作用が完了する意を表す。…た。…てしまう。*

*デジタル大辞泉




SoLaTiDoberman said:


> In my observation,「AたりBたり」can be a noun phrase as a whole.
> The simplest example would be 「行ったり来たり」.
> If you google "行ったり来たりは", you will get a lot of results.
> 
> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
> 
> なんども*行ったり来たり**は*大変でしょう？＝なんども*往復**は*大変でしょう？
> 友達は、何度も*行ったり来たり**で*疲れ果てた。＝友達は、何度もの*往復**で*疲れ果てた。
> 
> 友達は*抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで*忙しそうでした。＝友達は*幾多の育児で*忙しそうでした。
> 
> Therefore, my answer to #1 would be で＝格助詞.
> In this context, 友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりだ(です） doesn't make sense.
> 
> ..................................
> cf) 友達の自殺未遂の原因は*抱っこしたり、授乳させたり(育児過労）で*、自分も育児ができるか心配になりました。
> =友達の自殺未遂の原因は*抱っこしたり、授乳させたり（育児過労）だ(です）。それで*自分も育児ができるか心配になりました。
> In this context, で may be 連用形 of だ.


Thanks! I've learned that「AたりBたり」can be a noun phrase.

I thought about it for a while, and found I could fully convinced that "友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりだ" doesn't make sense without seeing the last conferring.
May I ask what is the key difference between #1 and the sentence in cf., which lead to "で" in #1 should be "だ"?


----------



## Flaminius

theseus_ said:


> I guess the perfect _tari _refer to the perfect tense of _tari_, right?


No.  The dictionary entry you quoted mentions _te_ (the adverbial form of _tsu_) merged with _ari_ as an etymological account.  It has already been an independent single word by the time of Classical Japanese.  Grammars of CJ usually call it 完了の助動詞.



theseus_ said:


> I thought about it for a while, and found I could fully convinced that "友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりだ" doesn't make sense without seeing the last conferring.


I am quoting you here but basically I am rebutting *SLTD*.  The copular _da_ has a wider usage than do copulas in a lot of European languages.  The other day I was reading an old Perry Mason book (translated in the 1960s if I remember correctly) and found a passage that looks to me a monstrosity:
この宿は女の経営者だ。

Likewise, the _tari_ construction need not use _da_ as in European languages (loose copular relationship).


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

この文章は、実は前半まで含むと実際はかなり長い文章になります。
よりシンプルな構成の例文を書くと、

A.（事務所は）移転したばかりで、職員はいったりきたりで大変そうでした。
　　＝（事務所は）移転したばかりでした。それで職員はいったりきたりのため大変そうでした。　　　
B.（事務所は）移転したばかりで、職員はいったりきたりで、大変そうでした。
　　＝（事務所は）移転したばかりでした。それで職員はいったりきたりでした。それで大変そうでした。
C.（事務所は）移転したばかりで職員はいったりきたりで、大変そうでした。
　　＝（事務所が）移転したばかりのため職員はいったりきたりでした。それで大変そうでした。

A,B,Cはそれぞれ、読点の位置により、筆者の意図している文章の切れ目が分かれると思います。つまり意味上のかたまりを分ける場所が異なるわけです。
A,B,Cすべての文章が理論上可能ですが、BやとくにCは、最後の文章がとても短くなるため、（少なくとも私には）とても不自然に見えます。あえて最後の文章を短く書いて目立たせるという修辞学的な効果に期待しているのならアリでしょうが、「職員は行ったり来たりで大変そうでした。」「職員は頻回な往復で大変そうでした。」というような文章で、「職員は行ったり来たりでした。それで大変そうでした。」「職員は頻回な往復でした。それで大変そうでした。」というふうに解釈するのは（少なくとも私には）不自然だと思います。

今回の文章で何が違うかというと、「ずっと泣いていて、」では明らかに読点で文章が途切れるため、Cの選択肢はないだろう、というところと、「AたりBたり」と本来はひとまとまりの意味と解釈すべきと（私には）思われる部位が長くなったため、真ん中に読点がはいって、いわば「行ったり、来たりで」というような介入が入っている点だと思います。

A. (赤ちゃんは）まだ産まれて2ヶ月でずっと泣いていて、友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで忙しそうでした。
　＝(赤ちゃんは）まだ産まれて2ヶ月でずっと泣いていました。それで友達は抱っこしたり授乳させたりのため忙しそうでした。

B.(赤ちゃんは）まだ産まれて2ヶ月でずっと泣いていて、友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで、忙しそうでした。
　＝(赤ちゃんは）まだ産まれて2ヶ月でずっと泣いていました。それで友達は抱っこしたり授乳させたりでした。それで忙しそうでした。

C. (赤ちゃんは）まだ産まれて2ヶ月でずっと泣いていて友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで、忙しそうでした。
　＝（赤ちゃんは）まだ生まれて2か月でずっと泣いているがため友達はだっこしたり授乳させたりでした。それで忙しそうでした。

AもBも理論上は、解釈可能なのかもしれませんが、やはり私にはBの解釈は、後半の文章を不当に分けて不自然だと感じられます。最終結論の文章が不当に短い印象を持たざるを得ないからです。また、筆者が、あえて「泣いていて」と「抱っこしたり」の後に読点をつけているのに、「授乳させたり」の後には読点をつけていないのも重要ポイントと思われます。

さらに、「僕はうなぎだ。」のうなぎ文と同じことで、理論上は文脈次第では可能なのですが、「僕の注文はウナギです。」と言う方が意味が明白になるのと同じ理屈で、「友達はだっこしたり授乳させたりでした。」というより「友達のうつになった原因はだっこしたり授乳させたりでした。」とか「友達が大変そうなのは、だっこしたり授乳させたりでした。」の文章構成の方が意味は分かりやすい。
「友達はだっこしたり授乳させたりでした。」という文は有りえるかもしれないが僕には不自然に思われます。単純にヘンじゃないでしょうか？　ちなみに「この宿は女の経営者だ。」は僕は全く違和感なくOKです。

「格助詞」と「だの連用形」という二つのチョイスがあって、どちらの答えが正解ですか、という国語のテストだったとして僕は前者を答えに選ぶ、ということになります。国文法的に、あるいは権威者の見解で正解は後者であったなら僕の答えは不正解ですが、僕は素人として前者の方がより合理的に思われるため好きです。最終的には好みの問題かな？
国文法的に後者でなければならない必然性があるのでしょうか？


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「友達はだっこしたり授乳させたりでした。」という文は有りえるかもしれないが僕には不自然に思われます。



たしかに上の終止形は不自然ですが、終止形以外での構文「〜たり〜たりでした」は実例が結構あります。文内に主語が明示されない例*ですが


> お嫁さんをあてがっても一応興奮はしても全く不成功に終わったり、全く知らぬ顔をしていたりでしたし、


というものがすぐに見つかりました。主語は著者が飼育している雄犬です。

ここで「し」は連用形とほぼ同じ用法を持つでしょう。

*松本翠『愛犬の友』誠文堂新光社、2003年。retrieved via BCCWJ, NINJAL.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「まだ産まれて2ヶ月でずっと泣いていて、友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりでしたし*、*忙しそうでした（or とても大変そうでした）。」という文章がＯＫであること、「抱っこしたり授乳させたりでしたし、」が連用形であることに同意致します。


----------



## theseus_

Thanks again for everyone’s reply!



Flaminius said:


> theseus_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enumerative _tari_ has been developed from the reňňyōkē of *the perfect *_*tari*_ (other conjugations include, _taru_, _tare_ etc.). A reňňyōkē is hardly suffixed with a case marker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the perfect _tari _refer to the perfect tense of _tari_, right?
> 
> And I found a entry for '_tari_' that might describe this situation:
> 
> たり
> ［助動］［たら｜たり｜たり｜たる｜たれ｜たれ］《完了の助動詞「つ」の連用形に動詞「あり」の付いた「てあり」の音変化》
> １ 動作・作用の継続・進行を表す。…ている。…てある。
> ２ 動作・作用が完了し、その結果が状態として存在する意を表す。…た。…ている。…てある。
> ３ 動作・作用が完了する意を表す。…た。…てしまう。*
> 
> *デジタル大辞泉
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The dictionary entry you quoted mentions _te_ (the adverbial form of _tsu_) merged with _ari_ as an etymological account.  It has already been an independent single word by the time of Classical Japanese.  Grammars of CJ usually call it 完了の助動詞.
Click to expand...

May I ask what is *the perfect *_*tari* _referring to? Doesn't the "perfect" in "the perfect _tari_" mean "the perfect tense"?


----------



## Flaminius

The only sense of _tari_ is the perfect tense.  If you understand that we are on the same page.  My #5 _supra_ was to confirm that.  If you say "the perfect tense of _tari_",  it implies it has other tenses, such as the present.


----------



## theseus_

Flaminius said:


> If you say "the perfect tense of _tari_",  it implies it has other tenses, such as the present.


Thanks for explaining it again! I think I finally understand it.


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> The only sense of _tari_ is the perfect tense.  If you understand that we are on the same page.



I guess we're on different pages, because I don't understand that.

彼女をだましたりしたら承知しないからね。
あの子はいつも行ったり来たりしていて忙しいよね。

In the first, we are clearly talking about a future action.  In the second, we are talking about habitual action (with no specific time involved).  Therefore, why do you say that -たり is always a perfect (= past) tense?


----------



## KLAUSED

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> @#7:  I like your explanation, *KLAUSED*, and I'd like to ask your opinion about another で in the thread:
> 友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで忙しそうでした


格助詞でも連用形でもない気がします。

格助詞なら「にて」に置き換え可能ですが（A)”友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで忙しそうでした”の場合不可。
(B)”お嫁さんをあてがっても一応興奮はしても全く不成功に終わったり、全く知らぬ顔をしていたりでしたし、”
と同じ形なので連用形だと言うのも、(A)の「で」は「して」に置き換え可能ですが(B)の場合不可。
逆に(A)の方を（B）に合わせて（A)' ”友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりでしたし、”と変えた場合、後ろに語句を継いで自然な文となる例が思い浮かびません。

では何なのかと聞かれると困りますが。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@#9:　ありがとうございました。
結局のところ、
「*行ったり来たりで*忙しそうでした」という文を「*行ったり来たりにて*忙しそうでした」と置き換えることができるのかできないのかという問題にすりかえて考えた場合に、僕の感覚では置き換えがアリと思うのに対して、皆さんは置き換え不可と判断されている、という見解の相違があり、それが格助詞なのか否かの見解の相違になるのですね。
アリかもしれない、と思って、何度か音読（黙読）してみると、アリかも、って気になってきません？


----------



## KLAUSED

個人的には


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「*行ったり来たりにて*忙しそうでした」


は完全に非文（ナシ）ですね。”によって”で言い換えて、
「行ったり来たり*によって*忙しそうでした」
であればかろうじてアリかな？と思いますが。

「行ったり来たり*で*忙しそうでした」の言い換えとして最もしっくり来るのは
「行ったり来たり*して*忙しそうでした」ではないでしょか。
なので、同じく”して”で言い換えられる「友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたり*で*忙しそうでした」と同種の”で”だと思います。

そして、この”で”が格助詞でも連用詞でもないと考える理由は


KLAUSED said:


> 格助詞なら「にて」に置き換え可能ですが（A)”友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりで忙しそうでした”の場合不可。
> (B)”お嫁さんをあてがっても一応興奮はしても全く不成功に終わったり、全く知らぬ顔をしていたりでしたし、”
> と同じ形なので連用形だと言うのも、(A)の「で」は「して」に置き換え可能ですが(B)の場合不可。
> 逆に(A)の方を（B）に合わせて（A)' ”友達は抱っこしたり、授乳させたりでしたし、”と変えた場合、後ろに語句を継いで自然な文となる例が思い浮かびません。


なのですが、”にて”で言い換えが出来るのは場所を表す際の格助詞としての”で”なので、格助詞”で”全てが”にて”で置き換えられるかのように書いたのは不適切でした。

ただ、こちらの
格助詞「で」（手段）の分類
で挙げられているどの”で”にも「行ったり来たり*で*忙しそうでした」の”で”は該当しないと思います。
そして、上で挙げられているどの”で”も”して”に置き換え不能です。


----------



## Joschl

「_*V*_-_tari/dari *V*-tari/dari_」という構文が取り上げられると良く「する」との接続が話題になるので，あまり意識に上らないかも知れないけど「_*V*_-_tari/dari *V*-tari/dari da/desu_」も普通に使われているじゃないすか。「だ」との組み合わせが不自然に感じられる様なら，「だ」を「です」に置き換えてみたり (「です」と「だ」のすり替えが全ての環境で可能な訳ではないけれど，一つの目安にはなりますよね)，「だ」を「だった」とか「だろう」に変化させたり，更に「だろう-から/だったろう-から」に拡大して例文を探してみると，色々と見つかりますよね。と言う事は，「-たり -たり」という構文を扱う際には，本来「-たり -たり だ/です」も同等に扱うべきなのではないでしょうか。慣れていないと「Xで-ある」という構文の「で」が何処から来ているのか母*国*語話者にも分からないことは珍しくないですよね。いくら「語感」に自信があっても知らないと分からないとこもある。特に日本語の助動詞「だ」と印欧語のコピュラを同一視してしまうと，「で」の後ろに「ある」が付いているから，猶更分からなくなってしまう。だから「だ」をコピュラに置き換えて想像を巡らせた所で役に立たない。(_KLAUSED_さんのご指摘に従い訂正しました)

品詞が分からない「で」がある構文の中で格助詞「で」と同じ(様な)意味をもっているということだけで，正体不明の「で」は格助詞の「で」だと断定できるのか。それは動詞の連用形自体 (「です」の場合には「でし-て」だけで済みますけど，「だ」の場合には「に」と「で」の二種類あるので厄介ですが) は屈折語尾としての「接続助詞」が付く語幹であるだけで，「意味」は何もないという前提で成り立つかも知れませんけど，本当にそうなのか。動詞の「連用形」が関わる構文は大変多いですから，慎重に見てみると一定の「意味」が摘出できるかもしれませんよね。それは形容詞の連用形でも同じことだと思います。

一般的なことを言えば，「格助詞」は述部との関係の中で「名詞類」が受け持つの意味的・統語論的役割を明確化させるものであるので「句」を統括しますけど，動詞は「節」を統括できるので，レベルは一応違うことになりますよね。ただ，日本の「格助詞」の守備範囲は印欧語の「Case」のそれより広いことが多いし，「接続助詞」の守備範囲と重なり合う感じがする場合もありますよね。だから「節」あるいは「節っぽいもの」の傍に立っていることもある。日本語が専門でない私にとっては「何か別の分類方法ないかな？」と感じる場面が多々あります。


----------



## KLAUSED

聞きかじっただけの門外漢で具体例がないと理解がおぼつかないので内容自体にはコメント出来ませんが、


Joschl said:


> 母国語話者


は母語話者と書くべきかと。


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:
			
		

> 絶対「ナシ」という見解


私自身の現時点での内面的な感覚は，「今現在の自分にははっきりと判定できる力がなので，分からないものは分からないものとしておこう。」というものです。

私自身は「V-たり V-たり だ/です」という構文も「V-たり V-たり する/します」という構文と同様に考慮すべきだと感じています。「V-たり V-たり」の後に助動詞「だ」や「です」が立つ例文があるかと問えば，その答えは「Yes」でしょう。それ自体は，ある具体的な例文の中で助動詞「だ」や「です」の*活用形*としての「だ」や「です」が自然か不自然かという問題とは，_一先ず_，別問題。次に，「V-たりV-たり」の後に「です」の活用形「でし-て」(連用形語幹+接続助詞「て」，外国人向けの文法用語で言えば「『です』のテ形」ということになると思います)が立つ例文があるかと問えば，この答えも「Yes」でしょう。助動詞「だ」と「です」はどの環境でも交換できる訳ではないので，一概には言えないのは事実ですが，「でし-て」が立てる位置に助動詞「だ」の「テ形」としての「で」が立つ例文があると見ても一応不思議ではないと思います。_SoLaTiDoberman_さんのお言葉をお借りすれば，「アリ」だと思います。「テ形」の(助)動詞の文法的な意味・機能は，接尾辞としての接続助詞「-て/-で」自体が表示すると見るか，接続助詞自体の意味が一般的・形式的なものであるのなら，例文の文脈全体から文脈に応じて推測できると見ることもできると思います。日本語は発話時の具体的な状況から得られる情報への依存度が比較的高い言語なので，こういう考え方も大いに「アリ」だと思います。

助動詞のテ形「で」と格助詞「で」の語誌が判別にどの程度役立つのかも，私には分かりません。助動詞「だ」のテ形「で」は断定の助動詞「なり」の連用形「に」に接続助詞「て」が付いた「に-て」が元。格助詞「で」は格助詞「に」に接続助詞「て」が付いた「に-て」が元というのが定説の様です。因みに，格助詞「で」の元になった「「に-て」は「に-し-て」から動詞「す」の連用形語幹「し」が脱落したもの」と何かの論文で読んだ記憶があります。しかし，古典文法が分からないまま高校を卒業し，古典文学にも興味を持たなかった私自身にとって，「に-て」という言葉への私自身の語感が現代日本語の「で」の識別に本当に役立つかと問われれば，その答えは「No」です。ただ，助動詞「なり」のテ形「にて」と格助詞「に」+ 接続助詞「て」が使用される様になった時点から，それ以前は問題なく区別できていたものが次第に区別し難くなって行ったとか，そのことによって，本来はAであるはずなのに「Bだ」と感じたり，「AでもBでもどっちでも良いじゃん」と感じるようになっていった可能性はあるのではないかと思います。最悪の場合には「何だか分からないけど，皆そう言ってるから，私もそう言ってるだけ。」ということだってありますよね。それで一応事足りるので。

私は不勉強で「V-たり V-たり する」や「V-たり V-たり だ/です」という構文がどの様に形成されて行ったのかまったく存じませんので，この構文を統語論的に細かく分析する力はありませんが，「V-たり V-たり」全体は名詞類が立てるスロットに(も)立てる様だということは，正体不明の「で」の判別を更にややこしくしている訳ですよね。私自身は，この問題ときちんと取り組む為には，助動詞「だ」，「です」と格助詞「で」がそれぞれ立てるスロットは何処なのか，また重なり合うかの様に見えるスロットはあるのか，どの様な環境でそれが起こるのか等々，確かな統語論的な知識が必要だと思います。「お前にはその力量があるのか。」と問われれば，その答えは「No」ですので，個人的には「分からないものは分からないものとしておこう。」と感じています。私のPost#16がゴチャゴチャしているので，別の言葉で書いてみました。


----------

